# New England Frog Group Barbeque - Free to ALL Frog Freaks!



## dartfrogs

New England Frog Group Fall Foliage Barbeque this Sunday, Oct. 12th - Free to all Frog Freaks!

Join in on the fun and meet other like minded frog lovers in New England and beyond! Thats right - you don't have to be a member (even though membership is free anyway), nor do you have to be from New England. 

If you will be in the area or want to organize a road trip, then come on up! Western Massachusetts will be in peak foliage season and there are many other points of interest for the curious. Meet at the Black Jungle Terrarium Supply retail store from noon 'til 5.


----------



## dartfrogs

Hi,

We just need to get some kind of a head count for food and drink planning. Please reply here if you plan on coming and how many will be in your group. 

As always, any of you coming have surplus frogs or froglets that you would like to offer in trade for store credit, please PM me with your offer! 

Our Fall 20% Off Sale will be offered to the current online inventory prices.

Thanks,
Mike & Richard
Black Jungle


----------



## Brian Ferriera

I will be thier..its been way too long and I cant wait to see all the new faces!
Brian


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I will be there and should have 1 other person with me.

I will be leaving NYC around 9am, last call for anyone that wants to catch a ride with me.


----------



## basshummper

i'll be there. im jumping on Scott's wagon.

-dylan


----------



## Scott

I believe that would be Bill's bandwagon.

Unfortunately Scott will not be there.

Enjoy yourselves everyone.

s


basshummper said:


> i'll be there. im jumping on Scott's wagon.
> 
> -dylan


----------



## Jeremiah

I will also be jumping on Bill's bandwagon. 

Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## pl259

Scott said:


> Unfortunately Scott will not be there.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves everyone.
> 
> s


What?!? Say it isn't so Scott! Who am I going to talk to about Phil Gramm his credit derivatives?


----------



## basshummper

yeah whops. sorry guys for mixing you two up. i think i had too many martinis last time i was on the board.

-dylan



Scott said:


> I believe that would be Bill's bandwagon.
> 
> Unfortunately Scott will not be there.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves everyone.
> 
> s


----------



## Brian Ferriera

pl259 said:


> What?!? Say it isn't so Scott! Who am I going to talk to about Phil Gramm his credit derivatives?


Eric me and you can talk about Scott all day if you liked..i have know that man longer then i have my wife..and thats scary 
Brian


----------



## stemcellular

My wife and I are planning on coming down from Boston. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## qiksilver5

Girlfriend and I will be coming from Boston.


----------



## Scott

Sorry to say I cannot make it this weekend.

For those of you who have posted here and are not on NEFG Mailing list - you really should be!

Join it here.

Scott
Sanford, Maine


----------



## stemcellular

Hi all,

Anyone have any extra feeder cultures (RFB, bean beetles, termites), extra tanks, etc. that they are planning to bring tomorrow? That, or any mantellas? If so, let me know as I'm definitely interested in picking up some stuff.

Cheers,
Ray


----------



## devin mac

Was great to meet some of you guys today in person, finally. And, as i mentioned to Mike and Rich, thanks again for hosting. I always love having an excuse to get out to your place (not that i really should need one except i'd be constantly broke if i showed up every weekend... ;-) )

hope everyone had a good time, and whoever made that pulled pork, it was DELICIOUS!


----------



## Brian Ferriera

devin mac said:


> Was great to meet some of you guys today in person, finally. And, as i mentioned to Mike and Rich, thanks again for hosting. I always love having an excuse to get out to your place (not that i really should need one except i'd be constantly broke if i showed up every weekend... ;-) )
> 
> hope everyone had a good time, and whoever made that pulled pork, it was DELICIOUS!


I will second that I dint plan on staying the hole day but ened up staying becuse it was sutch a great time..it was great to put faces with names and meet every one and the food was very very good. Mike and Rich thank you both so mutch for allowing us to hang out It was wonderful.


----------



## stemcellular

Thanks Mike and Rich and everyone else that we met yesterday. It was great to meet all the MA folks (as well as those from beyond our geographic borders). Both my wife and I had an absolute blast getting to meet everyone and FINALLY see the Black Jungle collection. It's a little slice of heaven, IMO. And man, those sausages/brats were tasty!!!!


----------

